# Need a DTG Printer Or DTG Print Supplier. Thank you



## lavene53 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello all,

I hope to be going into business soon supplying printed t-shirts to a niche audience. I will need small quantities printed at first but the business plan I have will grow very quickly meaning more prints. This means that need an efficient print supplier to handle the increase in requirement and then my own machine. 

I would like any SUPPLIERS OF DTG MACHINES to contact me with prices on smaller machines. I will be ready to buy with in a couple months.

Also, any reasonably priced, trade DTG PRINT PROVIDER to contact me, preferably if you are located in Northamptonshire. Suppliers in the midlands and London feel free to contact me too. 

I look forward to speaking with you!


----------



## janem (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello,

I got my DTG from Yes embroidery . Could look them up. Or you could look for someone who could print on the t shirts for you. Would be cheaper to start with. 
But you may be looking at perhaps 10k to buy a machine even second hand.
Hope i help a little Jane


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

I'm in Leicestershire And may be of help for a supplier you should look at Resolute ink Tell them Alan from Yellowsub ltd sent you.
Home - resoluteink.co.uk


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## lavene53 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you SawDust. I'll look into it. much appreciated.


----------



## saklad (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi I still have a DTG for sale with eveything to get you started.


----------

